# Senna liquid (X-Prep)????



## smg (Feb 4, 1999)

I have to do a bowel prep tomorrow for tests unrelated to my IBS (IVP and Cystogram). They have given me a 2.5 oz. bottle of Senna liquid that I am to take at 4:00 p.m. tomorrow (test is Thursday morning at 8:00 a.m.). Has anyone else used Senna liquid? How was it? My only bowel prep experience was with Citrate of Magnesia -- I took it at 7:00 a.m. and I was still going 24 hours later with no sleep. Am I facing the same fate with Senna? Also, how does it taste?Any advice would be most welcome. Thanks!


----------

